# Incredible footage from inside a Working Petrol Engine



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Piston, valves and spark plug all clearly show that simple action to make engines run.
High pressure and miniature temperature resistant 1000fps camera was used. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=73e_1192001762


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

That's looks so cool.


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

Amazing camera technology!
Thought the explosion would be more interesting.


----------

